# What Fish??



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 29, 2006)

What fish? 

A hillbilly was stopped by a game warden in Arkansas recently with two ice chests of fish. He was leaving a cove well known for its fishing. The game warden asked the man, "Do you have a license to catch those fish?" 

"No, sir, I don't have any of those licenses, no. You must understand these are my pet fish." 

"Pet fish?" said the game warden. 

"Yeah. Every night I take these here fish down to the lake and let them swim 'round for a while. Then I whistle and they jump right back into this ice chest and I take them home." 

"That's a bunch of hooey! Fish can't do that!" says the warden. 

The hillbilly looked at the game warden for a moment and then said, "It's the truth Mr. Government man, I'll show you. It really works." 

"Okay," said the game warden, I've GOT to see this!" 

The hillbilly poured the fish into the lake and stood and waited. After several minutes, the game warden turned to him and said, "Well?" 

"Well, what?" said the hillbilly. 

The warden said, "When are you going to call them back?" 

The hillbilly said, "Call who back?" 

"The FISH!" replied the warden. 

"What fish?" answered the hillbilly. 

We in Arkansas may not be as smart as some city slickers, but we aren't as dumb as most government employees


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 29, 2006)

The old game warden in Louisiana knew that Boudreaux was fishing illegaly and vowed to catch him but never could.  So one morning Boudreaux told the game warden to get in his boat and he would let him watch him catch his fish.  The game warden couldn't resist so he climbed in the boat and away they went up the bayou.  After a while Boudreaux stopped the boat , grabbed a stick of dynamite from his tackle box, lit the fuse and threw it in the water :!:   *BOOM*,  fish floated up everywhere and the game warden was about to explode too.  He was screaming and hollering, telling Boudreaux how he was going to put him under the jailhouse.  :P   Boudreaux reached in his tackle box, grabbed another stick of dynamite, lit the fuse, threw it in the game warden's lap and said "_Are you going to talk, or are you going to FISH_" 8)

In memory of Justin Wilson


----------

